#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Details of admission test for VIT announced (VITEEE 2013)

## Engineering_Updates

VITEEE 2013 the entrance exam to be conducted by VIT University for admissions to B.Tech programmes-2013 will be a Computer Based test (CBT) to be conducted between 15th April2013 and 30th April2013. Details on this will be announced on www.vit.ac.in from 1st week of December 2012.





  Similar Threads: VITEEE 2013 Rank Predictor | Marks vs Ranks VITEEE 2013 MAT 2013 notification - MAT 2013 admission Details Details regarding JEE 2013 announced CMAT-2012 | Common Admission Test 2012 Dates & Test Format Announced!

----------

